# Hidez compression mask



## runwithrip (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello! I just saw this post talking about the miracles this Hidez mask had worked on somebody's filly and was wondering if anybody had thd same results as I have a gelding who always seems to be ancy and stressed out. I'm really considering buying it buy wanted to see what others said first.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I looked at their website, and although I am not familiar with their products or using compression clothing on horses, there is nothing on their website which implies their products are for changing a horse's mood. 

If your horse is stressed out, find out why, don't buy a product hoping to fix it that way, especially one which appears to have no intended application for stress.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^That. Not the intention of the product. Nor do I think it would work. I'm guessing you're thinking of the way it works for dogs and such? Dogs and humans and such receive comfort from hugs and cuddling, horses do not. I can't say I've ever seen two horses touching more than briefly in any way that would be considered cuddling. Horses do not like to be trapped, they have big bubbles. I get that part of it is supposed to mimic "in the womb" but I'm just not seeing. If so they would be sold out lol! Also not sure how a mask is supposed to effect whole body?

The purpose of the product is not for that. (I'm not sure how it's different from other spandex products aside from intention in design either).

In addition to looking for appropriate products it would definitely be beneficial to look at management changes as that tends to be the cause.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I think the OP might be thinking of that wrapping Linda Tellington Jones has done, which I think is 'bunk

Agree that after going tot he web site, those compression products are not designed for what the Op has in mind, but rather for muscle soreness in an athlete


https://equinewellnessmagazine.com/body-wrap-techniques/


----------

